# Sound von Video trennen



## mrjoe (27. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

kann man von einem MusikClip das Lied trennen so dass man nur noch das Lied hat? Wenn ja mit welchem Programm kann man das machen?.
Danke schonmal.


----------



## hoschi (27. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

kommt drauf an in welchen Dateiformat dein VideoClip vorliegt.
Google mal nach "avi2wav" oder "mpeg2wav" auch für Quicktime-Movies
gibt es Converter, versuchs mal mit "mov2wav".


----------



## mrjoe (27. Dezember 2003)

Es ist eine wmv Datei.

Ich versuchs mal mit den Programmen die du mir gesagt hast.


----------



## mrjoe (27. Dezember 2003)

Hab jetzt ein Programm gefunden dafür.

Danke für deine Hilfe.


----------

